# Advise required to cancel visa, after getting terminated from the job.



## mohssin (Jun 5, 2012)

Dear all,

I got terminated from my job for asking visa cancellation to join a new job; my employer gave me a termination letter and asked me to handover my duties.

Now they are denying to cancel my visa, can somebody advise me how I can get my visa cancellation done?

Thank you

Mohssin


----------

